# Welches Betriebssystem ist besser für ein Netbook?



## Joel-92 (14. Juni 2011)

*Welches Betriebssystem ist besser für ein Netbook?*

Hallo, ich habe ein Asus EEE PC 1000H mit Intel Atom N270 1,6 GHz und 2 GB DDR2 RAM.
Ich hätte Windows 7 Home Premium 32 bit und Windows XP Home Premium 32 bit. Treiber gibt es für beide Betriebssysteme. 
Die Programme, die ich nutzen will laufen auch auf beiden Betriebssystemen. 
Nun die Frage mit welchem Betriebssystem läuft es besser/schneller? Welches macht mehr Sinn es zu installieren?

Danke.


----------



## Tikko (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem ist besser für ein Netbook?*

Moin 

Also ich kann dir nur Ubuntu Netbook Remix empfehlen meine freundin hat auch das 1000h und es läuft sher gut 

Zum netbook selber sage ich nur ist ehe nur was zum tippen mehr nicht also braucht du auch kein windoof

und hat nur minimale anforderung an die hardware  1.6 GHz Intel Atom processor	Ram 512 MB RAM    HDD 4 GB Flash disk (SSD) or hard disk

Wubi geht mit wubi.exe am bessten 

hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## Jimini (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem ist besser für ein Netbook?*

Von der Hardware her würde ich zu XP tendieren - sofern du softwareseitig nicht auf Windows 7 angewiesen bist.

MfG Jimini


----------



## marcplaya (14. Juni 2011)

Wenn du auf 2 gb aufrüstest dann Windows 7 weil es mit dem Arbeitsspeicher besser arbeitet und Programme vorläd


----------



## Ezio (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem ist besser für ein Netbook?*

Ubuntu!


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem ist besser für ein Netbook?*

Ist eigentlich recht egal.
Ich hatte auf meinem Atom XP drauf und hab jetzt Win 7 drauf, von der Geschwindigkeit ist nicht viel um, lahm bleibt lahm.


----------



## K3n$! (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem ist besser für ein Netbook?*

Wenn du ein wenig Ahnung hast, dann nimm Ubuntu.
--> Homepage | Ubuntu

Wenn du nur den einfachen Weg gehen willst, dann würde ich zu Win7 tendieren. 
Ich habe vor kurzem mal gehört, dass es mittlerweile schneller als XP sein soll.


----------



## Caspar (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem ist besser für ein Netbook?*

Von Win7 gibts irgendwie ne abgespeckte Version... oder man kann Win7 derart abspecken, dass es tatsächlich schneller als XP ist. Ich habe allerdings keine Ahnung wie... vielleicht dahin mal Linux und sonstige Betriebssysteme oder in die Win7 Ecke verschieben!?


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem ist besser für ein Netbook?*

steck dir nochn RAM Riegel rein und mach Win7 druf !


----------



## Joel-92 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem ist besser für ein Netbook?*



marcplaya schrieb:


> Wenn du auf 2 gb aufrüstest dann Windows 7 weil es mit dem Arbeitsspeicher besser arbeitet und Programme vorläd


 
Es sind 2 GB DDR2 RAM drin, Intel Atom N270 1,6 GHz und 160 GB S-ATA Festplatte!



Freakyyy2011 schrieb:


> steck dir nochn RAM Riegel rein und mach Win7 druf !



Alle Slots sind belegt! 2 GB sind drin!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem ist besser für ein Netbook?*

Ich würde zu XP tendieren, aber probiere es doch einfach mal aus was dir mehr bringt


----------



## Jimini (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem ist besser für ein Netbook?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich recht egal.
> Ich hatte auf meinem Atom XP drauf und hab jetzt Win 7 drauf, von der Geschwindigkeit ist nicht viel um, lahm bleibt lahm.


 
Das wundert mich ehrlich gesagt. Meine Eltern nutzen ein Atom-System mit 1 GB RAM und Windows XP, und arbeiten ist damit sehr gut möglich. Allerdings vermute ich, dass du nebenbei noch ein potenteres System besitzt und daher "verwöhnt" (im Sinne von "schnellere Reaktionen des Systems gewohnt") bist.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Caspar (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem ist besser für ein Netbook?*

Vielleicht hilft eine SSD, die gibt nen richtig flinkes Arbeitsgefühl. Immer wenn ich an einem anderen PC sitze, frage ich mich was das für eine Möre ist und drehe mindestens beim hochfahren Däumchen. Dauert ja auch ewig...


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem ist besser für ein Netbook?*



Joel-92 schrieb:


> Alle Slots sind belegt! 2 GB sind drin!


 
Mehr gehen eh nicht.



Jimini schrieb:


> Das wundert mich ehrlich gesagt. Meine Eltern nutzen ein Atom-System mit 1 GB RAM und Windows XP, und arbeiten ist damit sehr gut möglich. Allerdings vermute ich, dass du nebenbei noch ein potenteres System besitzt und daher "verwöhnt" (im Sinne von "schnellere Reaktionen des Systems gewohnt") bist.



Durchaus.


----------



## Joel-92 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem ist besser für ein Netbook?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich würde zu XP tendieren, aber probiere es doch einfach mal aus was dir mehr bringt




Ist so viel Aufwand...  

Ich weiß nicht... wenn man die Windows 7 Lizenz eh hat... hmm xD 





Jimini schrieb:


> Allerdings vermute ich, dass du nebenbei noch ein potenteres System besitzt und daher "verwöhnt" (im Sinne von "schnellere Reaktionen des Systems gewohnt") bist.




Ja, den PC in der Signatur. 




Caspar schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft eine SSD, die gibt nen richtig flinkes Arbeitsgefühl. Immer wenn ich an einem anderen PC sitze, frage ich mich was das für eine Möre ist und drehe mindestens beim hochfahren Däumchen. Dauert ja auch ewig...




Ja, kenn ich. Ich habe auch eine SSD in meinem PC (der Rechner in der Signatur).
Aber ein bisschen zu teuer fürs Netbook. Und da hat es ja auch nur Platz für eine 2,5" Festplatte/SSD, da bräuchte ich schon eine größere SSD.


----------



## Per4mance (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem ist besser für ein Netbook?*

würde mal WIN7 probieren und wenns garnicht geht dann doch XP


wenn dirs egal is kannst auch mal linux/ubuntu usw testen. muss man aber mögen 




zur not läuft aber DOS auch flüssig


----------



## Mistadon (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem ist besser für ein Netbook?*



Ezio schrieb:


> Ubuntu!


Zum ersten mal in meinem Leben stimme ich dir zu 

Ubuntu ist wirklich gut, es erfordert nur etwas Eingewöhnung, weil es (für mich auf den ersten Blick) ne Design-Mischung aus Windows und Mac ist. Ist wirklich ne interessante Alternative.
Kannst es ja ausprobieren, ist ja kostenlos  Man kann auch Windows und Ubuntu nebenher installiert haben und bei jedem Start eines davon auswählen.
Wenn du dich dafür interessierst, ich gebe dir gerne ne Anleitung.


----------



## kamiki09 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem ist besser für ein Netbook?*

Ich habe einen EEE mit N455 Prozessor und Windows 7 Home Premium (Anytime Upgrade) in Betrieb.
In der letzten Zeit wird das Teil massiv langsamer, vorher ging es aber eigentlich recht gut.
Habe 2 GB Ram und eine normale 160 GB Festplatte, normales Arbeiten wird jetzt echt schwierig.
Das Netbook ist mit dem OS jetzt ca. 1 Jahr in Betrieb.
*Bei einem noch schwächeren Prozessor würde ich lieber Windows XP nehmen.*


----------



## K3n$! (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem ist besser für ein Netbook?*

@kamiki: Woran kann das liegen, dass es langsamer wird ?
HDD schonmal defragmentiert ?
Unnötige Registry Einträge gelöscht ?
Tausende Autostart Programme, die das System ausbremsen ?


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem ist besser für ein Netbook?*

Selbst auf meinem Desktop PC wird Windows nach einem Jahr recht träge, aber ich kümmer mich auch nicht drum.^^


----------



## Joel-92 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem ist besser für ein Netbook?*



kamiki09 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen EEE mit N455 Prozessor und Windows 7 Home Premium (Anytime Upgrade) in Betrieb.
> In der letzten Zeit wird das Teil massiv langsamer, vorher ging es aber eigentlich recht gut.
> Habe 2 GB Ram und eine normale 160 GB Festplatte, normales Arbeiten wird jetzt echt schwierig.
> Das Netbook ist mit dem OS jetzt ca. 1 Jahr in Betrieb.
> *Bei einem noch schwächeren Prozessor würde ich lieber Windows XP nehmen.*



So groß sind die Unterschiede zwischen den 2 CPUs garnicht!
Die haben beide 1 Core und 2 Threads und einen Takt von 1,6 GHz.

Schau mal:
N270 - Intel® Atom
N455 - Intel® Atom


----------



## Joel-92 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem ist besser für ein Netbook?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Selbst auf meinem Desktop PC wird Windows nach einem Jahr recht träge, aber ich kümmer mich auch nicht drum.^^


 
Alle 6 Monate neu aufsetzen ist meiner Meinung nach am besten und man hat immer ein schnelles System.


----------



## kamiki09 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem ist besser für ein Netbook?*



K3n$! schrieb:


> @kamiki: Woran kann das liegen, dass es langsamer wird ?
> HDD schonmal defragmentiert ?
> Unnötige Registry Einträge gelöscht ?
> Tausende Autostart Programme, die das System ausbremsen ?


 
Ist ein guter Ansatz, danke.
Werde ich nochmal prüfen.


----------



## Mistadon (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem ist besser für ein Netbook?*

Registry-Einträge machen keinen Unterschied, da sie sowieso nicht aufgerufen werden (stand in der Computerbild).
Aber Defragmentieren und Autostartprogramme deaktivieren kann wirklich was bringen! 
Nimm am besten Auslogics Disk Defrag und CCleaner, die sind gut. Auslogics ist fürs Defragmentieren, CCleaner für Datenmüll und Autostarts (bin mir da nicht sicher).
Ich persönlich benutze TuneUp Utilities, wirklich ein gutes Tool (kostet aber was),und zum Defragmentieren nehme ich einmal pro Woche Auslogics.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem ist besser für ein Netbook?*

Defragmentieren tut Windows 7 sich normalerweise einmal pro Woche oder so selbst, zumindest wenn man das nicht abstellt.


----------

